# custom spinning rod



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to get a custom built spinning rod built. Do you guys have any suggestions to someone on the gulf coast with a good reputation?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

*Custom rod*

I had Tom Wicker build a rod for me recently, and he did good work. I haven't had a chance to fish with it yet, but I don't have any doubts about it. The blanks he builds with come with a lifetime guarantee. I didn't get anything too fancy as far as weaving or inlays (he includes inlaid diamondback rattlesnake skin just above the foregrip, one of his signatures) so the price was tough to beat even compared to an off the shelf rod. He's a member on this forum, his user name is Tom Wicker. Look him up.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Ernie cavits custom rods


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

kman1117 said:


> I want to get a custom built spinning rod built. Do you guys have any suggestions to someone on the gulf coast with a good reputation?


Kman I got your message I'm a little slow responding do to my Daughter giving birth to a little one that was in a hurry to get here by about a month. As far as your rod goes we could use the Skins as was mentioned plus the Auburn stickers or we could Tiger wrap it in the School colors it give it kinda of a D effect. My skins I use are all real skins (snake, Ray, Shark and so on) Again I do apologize for being late getting back to you. You now have my contacts I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Prince Caspian said:


> I had Tom Wicker build a rod for me recently, and he did good work. I haven't had a chance to fish with it yet, but I don't have any doubts about it. The blanks he builds with come with a lifetime guarantee. I didn't get anything too fancy as far as weaving or inlays (he includes inlaid diamondback rattlesnake skin just above the foregrip, one of his signatures) so the price was tough to beat even compared to an off the shelf rod. He's a member on this forum, his user name is Tom Wicker. Look him up.


Thanks for the plug, I'll remember this on your next repair or build


----------



## Staalking (Jun 4, 2013)

I need a custom rod too. 8' for king mackeral. Needs to have spring guides. No Fuji. All metal. Anyone help me out?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Tiderider on the forum (Obie Hill) has built several rods for me and others. He does great work and is very reasonable. I think his # is 375 - 9190


----------



## Staalking (Jun 4, 2013)

Area code? I live in ga


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Staalking said:


> Area code? I live in ga


Either 850 or 251 probably 850 though


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

See Obie and his king rod on pbp. That thing launches cigcicles like a rocket. I'm having him build me one this winter.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/TrinqueRods?ref=hl


----------

